# Does anybody make their own dog food?



## Von blewitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I was making some today, and got curious who else makes their own dog/pet food.
We have plenty of scrap/leftovers at the restaurant, whatever isn't good enough for family meal becomes dog food.
Today's recipe beef & lamb trimmings (mostly sinew & fat), lentils, rice, peas, zuchini carrots and last weeks left over family meals (potato, stir fry etc. ground in the food processor with egg whites (always a ton of those hanging around) I container it up, and ding it in the microwave for a few minutes to help with the shelf life.
It's not the most appealing to look at, but at least I know what's in it.





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ecchef (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks good to me. Just keep the alliums out. 

I was playing around with making biscuits from the solids left over from juicing, and it turned out ok, but I couldn't deal with the gas it was producing.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Apr 21, 2015)

i have been feeding my dogs raw meat, mostly chicken and vegetables for years now. It's a little work but it's great for them and can be quite cheap if done right.


----------



## Cashn (Apr 21, 2015)

My mom does, whatever ground chicken or beef is on sale or left over to start. Potatoes, carrots, and rice are the main other fillers. After that anything thats laying around not from the onion family. She skips the processor and leaves it rough and chunky, makes it a little easier for humans to stomach. It remind me of hash and can be made into some decent hangover food pretty easily hehe. She doesn't have a bunch of meat scraps laying around so its usually just store bought ground meat.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 21, 2015)

my bulldog is on a raw diet meal. So most beef, chicken, pork, vegetable scraps, i would grind it up like what you do. Best and most healthy meal for the little tail wagglers. Those process ones in the cans sucks!


----------



## larrybard (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm an amateur, home cook, and no longer have dogs so I don't intentionally make any dog food -- but some of what I have occasionally prepared has unfortunately been likened to it.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 21, 2015)

I've tried it but my dog won't eat anything but the weird fresh pet dog terrine, turkey flavor. He is a real dick about it too.


----------



## daveb (Apr 21, 2015)

Prior to and during hunting seasons I supplement his normal ration with a good bit of fat. One of us needs to be in good shape. :whistling:


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 21, 2015)

I never quite got used to my Rottie chewing on raw bone in chicken as a major part of his diet, but he thrived. Kind of scary looking. He ate carrots as a snack and loved watermelon. Someone offered him a turkey hot dog (with out my permission). He literally spit it out like a projectile . My cats ate a raw food diet that was fairly similar to the baby food I made my kids. More protein .


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 21, 2015)

I had 2 Great Danes several years ago. When the oldest was diagnosed w/ cancer we went full homeopathic. Due to the switch in diet he went from unable to walk to being able to trot on his own. Sadly though we could not beat the cancer. 
What we fed him was cooked salmon, cottage cheese, kelp and cooked green beans. It was some nasty stuff. We also added Nupro powder to it as well, as canines lack the enzymes to break down/extract the nutrients in cooked proteins. Or so I'm informed.
The younger Great Dane's diet was switched to raw ground turkey, cottage cheese, kelp powder and nupro. She loved it. I really miss those dogs...


----------



## ecchef (Apr 22, 2015)

B.A.R.F. diet anyone?


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 22, 2015)

ecchef said:


> B.A.R.F. diet anyone?



What does that stand for?? Beer and Raw food??

For some reason my Prick neighbor's dickheaded chihuahua loves chocolate. I try to be nice and share my m&m and hershey bar to lighten the dog's mood and to keep him from barking at every little thing.


----------



## daveb (Apr 22, 2015)

@ Limpdick

Choc to a dog???

The dickheaded chihuahua is the smart one.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 22, 2015)

Bonertyme said:


> What does that stand for?? Beer and Raw food??
> 
> For some reason my Prick neighbor's dickheaded chihuahua loves chocolate. I try to be nice and share my m&m and hershey bar to lighten the dog's mood and to keep him from barking at every little thing.



Bones And Raw Food. FYI . A little milk chocolate may not have an affect. A couple ounces will give him the runs. A few ounces of dark chocolate may put him in the hospital or worse, depending in you point of view. If you wanna be nice, a little meat.


----------



## daveb (Apr 22, 2015)

Choc is a cumulative toxin to dogs. A little 2day, a little 2morrow, a little next week.... It varies by dog, dog weight, type of choc and no one knows what else. But it is toxic and when the meter gets pegged he's done.


----------

